# Peterson Golden Supreme African meerschaum - new and unsmoked!



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

After many years of absence, Peterson have released a small batch of their Golden Supreme range in the classic Sherlock Holmes shapes, and we have been lucky enough to get our hands on some of these beauties.

Peterson Golden Supreme was the premium quality range of Peterson pipes made from African meerschaum for years, until the supplies of African meerschaum became very scarce in the late 90's and the Golden Supreme were no longer made, along with the Golden Princess and Tawny De Luxe.

We are delighted to have some of them in our stock, and I would think they wont last long! The three pipes listed on our website are the last three we have in our stock.









P.S. Apologies for not being able to post a link or a photo, I have to work on my post count . You can find see these pipes on our website pipedivan .com, under Peterson Pipes


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

WOw! that's gorgeous!

Here's that link. Prices aren't as bad as I thought for these.


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> WOw! that's gorgeous!
> Prices aren't as bad as I thought for these.


Thank you for that Sir!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

No prob' Bob.


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaaaand they are all gone...!
We should be receiving some more of these in the next few weeks, which will be the last of the batch and I assume the last ones Peterson will be making.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone on Puff nab one? I would have been all over one, but no space in the rack.


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Anyone on Puff nab one?


I couldn't say I'm afraid, but there was some movement since this thread came up :smile:
I will revive the thread when we receive the next batch!


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

We have just received the last (small) batch of Peterson Golden Supremes, in Squire, Baskerville, Watson and 65, all made from African Meerschaum. Quantities are very limited, especially on the Sherlock Holmes shapes and according to Peterson, these are the last Golden Supremes they will be making :gossip:

Use the link that Herf N Turf provided below to see these pipes in our store.


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

The Sherlock Holmes went fast, we only have the last few 65's left.


----------

